# ho mangiato vs mi sono mangiato



## paperino00

Che differenza c'è tra *ho mangiato* *un panino *e *mi sono mangiato* un panino ?
La seconda è corretta? in "mi sono mangiato un panino" che cosa è "mi" e che funzione logica ha?
Grazie


----------



## Fedozzo

credo sia solo un semplice rafforzativo


----------



## facciadipietra

Copio e incollo quello che avevo scritto in altri thread: con l’aggiunta del pronome *si/se* il verbo assume la diatesi “media transitiva” o “transitiva pronominale” che esprime una particolare e marcata partecipazione del soggetto all’azione.

Cfr. questi thread:
sfumazzarsela e se n'è imparato tanti


----------



## bo-marco

Mi sono mangiato un panino=Ho mangiato un panino
Mi sono letto un brano della Bibbia=Ho letto un brano della Bibbia
xx
Mi sono perso il partitone dell'Italia contro la Slovacchia=Non ho avuto modo di guardare Italia-Slovacchia

Penso siano corrette entrambe le forme, ma se si usa la forma con il verbo essere anziché quella con il verbo avere, occorre associare il pronome.


----------



## paperino00

Ma il pronome che funzione logica ha nella seconda frase?
facciadipietra, cosa significa "diatesi" ? nel vocabolario non l'ho capito...


----------



## o-nami

Mi sono mangiato un panino esprime la "soddisfazione" nel compiere l'azione. Ho concesso A ME di godere mangiando un panino. Rafforzativo in questo senso. 
Anche "Mi sono perso il partitone dell'Italia contro la Slovacchia" esprime la grande soddisfazione di NON aver visto la partita...


----------



## Necsus

Per quanto riguarda la domanda sulla diatesi, cito dalla discussione Verbi pronominali/riflessivi:



> Io avevo evitato di addentrarmi ancor più nei meandri della grammatica, visto il disaccordo manifestato sull'utilità della cosa, ma a questo punto forse è utile (per coloro a cui interessa) anche illustrare il significato di _diatesi (media)_: sempre nel Serianni è spiegato che con la _diatesi_ si esprime il rapporto del verbo con soggetto e oggetto, e può essere _attiva_, quando il soggetto coincide con l'agente dell'azione, _passiva_ quando l'agente non è il soggetto, _riflessiva_ quando soggetto e oggetto coincidono. In italiano non esiste appunto la _diatesi media_, come giustamente dicevi, quindi con l'uso dei pronomi intensivi si indica una più intensa partecipazione del soggetto all'azione, che resta nella sfera del soggetto stesso (non è riferita ad altri come nel dativo etico).


 E poi forse possono risultare utili per l'argomento trattato queste altre discussioni:
sbagliare vs sbagliarsi;
Dativo etico.


----------



## facciadipietra

paperino00 said:


> Ma il pronome che funzione logica ha nella seconda frase?
> facciadipietra, cosa significa "diatesi" ? nel vocabolario non l'ho capito...



          Parlando di diatesi si vuole esprimere quale tipo di partecipazione c'è tra il soggetto grammaticale e l'azione espressa dalla frase, e quindi la funzione del verbo. La diatesi attiva e passiva in italiano le conosciamo: diatesi attiva “(io) taglio una mela”; diatesi passiva “la mela è tagliata da me” o “viene tagliata da me”. In altre lingue, come il latino, per esprimere il passivo non viene usato il verbo essere e il participio, ma una coniugazione apposita con delle terminazioni che esprimono il passivo: in latino _seco _= taglio, _secor _= sono tagliato.
Ma tra la “partecipazione” completamente attiva e quella completamente passiva esistono una vasta gamma di gradi intermedi e di sfumature, che vengono espressi in vari modi anche in una stessa lingua, e che da diverse lingue vengono spesso espressi in modo radicalmente diverso.
Tutti questi gradi intermedi possiamo raggrupparli sotto il termine "diatesi media", sia per azioni fatte e al contempo subite dal soggetto, sia per azioni a cui il soggetto partecipa con particolare coinvolgimento e interesse.
In italiano le azioni fatte e “subite” dal soggetto possono essere espresse con le forme che chiamiamo riflessive, come "mi lavo". Ma per esempio in latino questa azione poteva essere espressa con la forma passiva: _lavor _= "sono lavato" ma anche _lavor _= “mi lavo” (quindi diatesi media espressa con forma passiva, o meglio medio-passiva)
Altro caso: in italiano "rilàssati" ha la forma "riflessiva", ma il corrispondente inglese "relax" non vuole la forma riflessiva. In questo caso quindi l'inglese usa una forma attiva per esprimere una diatesi media (cioè per un’azione che coinvolge soltanto il soggetto).
Nel caso delle forme riflessive molti italiani non esiterebbero a interpretare il pronome _mi_ come un “complemento oggetto”. Ma da un altro punto di vista non è difficile interpretare tutte le forme pronominali (verbo + pronome) come facenti parte di una coniugazione diversa dall’attiva e dalla passiva: quando un parlante usa verbi come lavarsi, muoversi, divertirsi ecc. nella sua testa non pensa necessariamente un concetto complesso come “io muovo me stesso”, cioè “compio un’azione su me stesso”, ma un concetto semplice quanto “vado”. _Andare_ e _muoversi_ da questo punto di vista differirebbero solo per l’uso di diversi tipi di coniugazione con differenti terminazioni: -_are_ e -_ersi_. E da questo punto di vista le particelle pronominali poste prima o dopo il verbo non sono delle “parole” a sé stanti (e non è un caso che non abbiano accento proprio) ma fanno parte della flessione del verbo. Il fatto che sia _andare_ che _muoversi_ per la loro funzione siano da considerare verbi di diatesi *media* diventa evidente nella coniugazione dei tempi composti, poiché tutt’e due richiedono l’ausiliare essere: _*sono*__ andato_ e _*mi sono*__ mosso_. In questo caso nessuno interpreterebbe più il _*mi*_ come complemento oggetto, vero?  
 Come tutti sanno nei tempi composti l’inglese si comporta diversamente (se non si vuole esprimere un vero passivo si usa sempre to have come ausiliario), eppure una lingua parente dell’inglese e tanto diversa dall’italiano come il tedesco usa un sistema del tutto simile all’italiano nella scelta degli ausiliari, perché anche il tedesco ha spontaneamente sviluppato una naturale distinzione tra verbi di diatesi attiva e verbi di diatesi media.
 Questo punto di vista diventa necessario per spiegare forme verbali tipiche dell’italiano e straordinariamente produttive e funzionali: “mi leggo un libro”, “mi mangio una mela”, “me ne vado a passeggio”. Nella particella pronominale non è “nascosto” un qualche complemento (meno che mai un complemento oggetto, visto che spesso c’è un vero complemento oggetto), ma è semplicemente una particella che la lingua italiana associa al verbo per esprimere una diatesi media, nel senso non di un’azione rivolta verso sé stessi, ma di un’azione in cui il soggetto è particolarmente coinvolto e interessato. E se coniughiamo al passato prossimo l'ausiliare è _essere_: “mi sono letto un libro”, “mi sono mangiato una mela”, “me ne sono andato a passeggio”. Nei primi due casi i verbi sono transitivi (... un libro, ... una mela), e allo stesso modo il latino possedeva verbi deponenti (verbi usati solo con la coniugazione passiva ma con valore attivo o medio) transitivi: _recordor tua consilia_ = “(mi) ricordo le tue intenzioni” (notare in italiano la forma “ricordar*si*”, “*mi sono* ricordato”). Così in greco antico c’era una coniugazione attiva, una passiva, e una medio passiva, e molti verbi non avevano forma attiva ed erano solo medio-passivi, perché erano verbi che per i greci coinvolgevano in modo particolare il soggetto: ad esempio il verbo βουλομαι (leggi bùlomai) (= italiano “voglio”, latino _volo_, entrambi attivi) aveva solo la forma medio-passiva ma era transitivo.
Paperino00, sono stato abbastanza chiaro?


----------



## paperino00

si sei stato chiaro! 
quindi "mi sono mangiato un panino" è una frase di diatesi media che va analizzata così:
Io = soggetto
mi sono mangiato = p.verbale
un panino= comp. oggetto.

un dubbio, nella frase "_misono__ mosso" _il mi potrebbe essere complemento oggetto? cioè ho mosso *me stesso* ?

Grazie !!


----------



## infinite sadness

No. 
Dovrebbero rientrare nella categoria dei "falsi riflessivi" o "riflessivi apparenti". In verbi come muoversi, andarsene, lavarsi, mangiarsi, farsi, le particelle vengono a far parte del verbo, il quale viene coniugato nelle forme dei verbi riflessivi, ma non trasformano il verbo in riflessivo in senso sostanziale.
In altri termini, si potrebbe dire che il verbo è formalmente riflessivo ma sostanzialmente attivo.
La particella fa parte del verbo e non è un complemento a se stante.
Ad esempio, se io dico "mi giro" o "mi volto" non ha senso immaginare la frase come "io giro me stesso".


----------



## Necsus

Ovvero verbi pronominali.


----------



## paperino00

*mi sono mangiato* un panino 
quindi il "mi" sarebbe un dativo etico?
il verbo in questo caso è il pronominale "mangiarsi" ?
grazie!


----------



## Fedozzo

Non sono un professionista di lingua, ma sostanzialmente quel mi è un rafforzativo, usato soprattutto in ambito popolo.colloquiale, che ha una funzione " tipo" dativo etico, sottolinea la partecipazione del soggetto nell'azione.

Mi sono fumato una sigaretta, Ci vediamo una partita, Ci mangiamo una pizza Vi fate una passeggiata.
Sono tutti " a me a voi a te" che non vogliono far altro che sottolineare la partecipazione del soggetto nell'azione.

Poi la terminilogia esatta cavillosa non la sò. Ma de facto è così.
Infatti, come ha sottolineato qualcuno piu esperto di me in materia, spesso molti dei riflessivi in italiano non sono dei veri riflessivi, come ad esempio muoversi.. l'azione dal punto di vista grammaticale potrebbe essere interpretata come muovere se stessi, ma nella nostra mente, quando lo pronunciamo, a meno che non ci impegnamo in uno sforzo inutile, pensiamo a qualcuno che appunto " si muove, si sposta..và!" [ come vedi anche spostarsi ha la stessa caratteristica, ed anche impegnarsi..quando pensi che una cosa si è spostata, pensi a quella cosa che appunto compie uno spostamento.. è ATTIVA].

L'individuo impara quindi un verbo che si chiama impegnarsi, muoversi,spostarsi che però comporta un azione non riflessiva ma sostanzialmente attiva.


----------



## Necsus

paperino00 said:


> *mi sono mangiato* un panino
> quindi il "mi" sarebbe un dativo etico?


No. Perché come detto nella succitata discussione sul dativo etico:


> Il _dativo etico_ è il caso in cui ci si riferisce, solitamente con un pronome atono, non al soggetto stesso, ma a un interlocutore, in genere di seconda persona, come se l'azione del verbo andasse a terminare su di lui (con _mi/ci_ si esprime interessamento diretto nei suoi confronti), o per coinvolgerlo maggiormente nell'azione (con _ti/vi _lo si rende partecipe),mentre si tratta solo di un'espressione di senso figurato con cui si vuole manifestare partecipazione affettiva nei suoi confronti ('che mi combini?; sai chi ti ho visto?).


----------



## paperino00

Se ho capito bene nella frase "Devi *andarci *oggi?" 
andarci è un verbo pronominale?
che tipo di diatesi ha? media?

Grazie!


----------



## facciadipietra

No, niente pronomi, *-ci* è avverbio di luogo, = "devi andare lì".


----------

